# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  Cataclysm beta leaked.

## P1raten



----------


## yrref

I c wut u did there.

----------


## Remus

If this is all the back room is going to be, I hope they revise their decision and just remove it. Stupid idiotic shit is stupid and you are knowing acting like a 12 year old. Grats on immaturity.

----------


## P1raten

Thank y00!

----------


## Kirth

> If this is all the back room is going to be, I hope they revise their decision and just remove it. Stupid idiotic shit is stupid and you are knowing acting like a 12 year old. Grats on immaturity.


Wasn't there a rule that said there are to be no girls on an avatar unless it's been verified to be the person in question?

----------


## Remus

I've had a female avatar for well over a year and your point being? Many an admin & mod has already seen it, didn't tell me to change it thus far and since I don't go around pretending to be a girl I think it falls under mind your own business.
Until I have been requested by an admin/mod to change it, it stays.

OT: stupid thread is stupid.

----------


## Kiev

> I've had a female avatar for well over a year and your point being? Many an admin & mod has already seen it, didn't tell me to change it thus far and since I don't go around pretending to be a girl I think it falls under mind your own business.
> Until I have been requested by an admin/mod to change it, it stays.
> 
> OT: stupid thread is stupid.


All Jebus is doing, is doing what "The Backroom" is decided as. Nothing against the rules, dont like the thread? Dont reply to it. Not his problem. Just because he put in a misleading title, doesn't mean everyone is so anti on things like this.

Also, the no flaming rule? GG.

----------


## Kiev

> no rules remember? oh right you are hypocritical of me not allowed to reply because i view the garbage posted as just that. It doesn't matter, this area is at the bottom and frankly all of you can post how stupid and immature you really are, no worries we all remember and will treat you as such.
> 
> want the full thing i wrote? it's in the spoiler.
> [spoiler]
> 
> 
> So you have no rules, but basic decency to keeping the section here for everyone to enjoy should be thrown out so you and your buddies can post mudkipz with a title that is irrelevant. This is not 4chan, 4chan has their own website for their crap and it can stay there.
> 
> So in essence in 3 months you don't mind at all that this section be filled with copycat people, or p1raten alone, having spammed this entire area full of stupid shit with misleading titles?
> ...


Where does it say no rules? Read the forum description, thats all im saying.

You too should know not too flame, and that applies all over the forum. This area is here for a reason, for people to do what they like, its called the internet. Don't like whats happening? Talk to the admins, not complain about whats posted here. They chose it so people could do whatever they like within reason. And who said im going to spam this section with 4chan MeMe's and stupid pictures? Just because some people will (They enjoy that, just like you enjoy what you do), there is no need to hate on them. Everyone has different things they enjoy, etc etc. Also, why are you targetting me like i've done wrong? I was just stating your message was way too harsh.

----------


## Obama

You're all babies.

----------


## Hellgawd

You're all babies.

----------


## Remus

Sorry vaporware theif and rep whores during elections say what?

Regardless talked to a mod on the entire subject and still submitting basic rules to be kept so this shit thread never re occurs.

----------


## Ground Zero

Closed before a full scale flame war breaks out.

----------


## Fault

Even though I agree in closing this b4 a flame war, this section can have stuff like this. If you dont want to run into stupid tricks like this, dont use the back room section

----------


## Ground Zero

Reopened, keep it clean.

----------


## Confucius

With

----------


## Obama

> Sorry vaporware theif and rep whores during elections say what?
> 
> Regardless talked to a mod on the entire subject and still submitting basic rules to be kept so this shit thread never re occurs.


If you could only see how stupid you look.

----------


## Remus

How so, after a nice lengthy discussion with a moderator I am able to discuss what I feel as the asshats of mmowned, without repercussions due to "political" pressure. You know full well 300+ rep was attained from the election period itself, you admitted to it and then never said anything again. In essence you are not deserving the prestige of it. You didn't post shit until afterwards and even then that garnered nothing but <3 barrack. McCain08 was the same, yet rarely did anything.
As a member I feel it is wrong for people to have piggybacked as such, and you are telling me you didn't notice the 20 rep+ a night for something as simple as good job in your post. I'm saying you should have rectified the situation, Dublecee. Barely a contrib until the name change and suddenly it flooded in as if you were the messiah of MMOwned.

As for Hellgawd, he has a platter full of shitstorm and he knows it.

Frankly I don't give two shits what the online community thinks of my tellings as it doesn't even matter, but I feel a tinge better having posted my thoughts. and the Beautifull thing is there is a database of proof attesting to such. Oh Youtube booster you.

People truly deserving it are as such like stoneharry.

----------


## Confucius

> If you could only see how stupid you look.


I thought it was pretty sharp.





> How so, after a nice lengthy discussion with a moderator I am able to discuss what I feel as the asshats of mmowned, without repercussions due to "political" pressure. You know full well 300+ rep was attained from the election period itself, you admitted to it and then never said anything again. In essence you are not deserving the prestige of it. You didn't post shit until afterwards and even then that garnered nothing but <3 barrack. McCain08 was the same, yet rarely did anything.
> As a member I feel it is wrong for people to have piggybacked as such, and you are telling me you didn't notice the 20 rep+ a night for something as simple as good job in your post. I'm saying you should have rectified the situation, Dublecee. Barely a contrib until the name change and suddenly it flooded in as if you were the messiah of MMOwned.
> 
> As for Hellgawd, he has a platter full of shitstorm and he knows it.
> 
> Frankly I don't give two shits what the online community thinks of my tellings as it doesn't even matter, but I feel a tinge better having posted my thoughts. and the Beautifull thing is there is a database of proof attesting to such. Oh Youtube booster you.
> 
> People truly deserving it are as such like stoneharry.


I agree with this, stoneharry is probably the best contributor on the site, however Obama and Hellgawd have done some good things for mmowned so don't be too harsh on them D;

----------


## The Maffyx

> I thought it was pretty sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this, stoneharry is probably the best contributor on the site, however Obama and Hellgawd have done some good things for mmowned so don't be too harsh on them D;


What would those good things be?

----------


## Remus

admitting yes i am being overharsh, but they stuck their heads into the guillotine, and frankly haven't seen decent stuff from them. Throw me in the same boat, but then again I'm not legendary rank.

Reverting rep from bs "gratz on pres." "WIN the election" "I voted for you!" etc. excluding a complimentary 250 rep + 80 -news team misgivings "foar being on teh front"/ illegal services; surely not 600 rep of approval. akin closer to/ elite, most definitely not legendary.

That is still a fairly large size of bullshit reputation for just a name.

----------


## Obama

> admitting yes i am being overharsh, but they stuck their heads into the guillotine, and frankly haven't seen decent stuff from them. Throw me in the same boat, but then again I'm not legendary rank.
> 
> Reverting rep from bs "gratz on pres." "WIN the election" "I voted for you!" etc. excluding a complimentary 250 rep + 80 -news team misgivings "foar being on teh front"/ illegal services; surely not 600 rep of approval. akin closer to/ elite, most definitely not legendary.
> 
> That is still a fairly large size of bullshit reputation for just a name.


I was a contributor when I got into the newsteam. So I got my rank upgrade thing turned off. When I got to 325 rep and 600 rep I had to be added manually to the group, so kur had to check out my rep and make sure there was no rep from people liking my name which resulted in a lot of deleted rep. The only thing that I ever gained through my name is winning that member of the month contest and everything I won I gave away in a lottery type system. I gained all my rep through contributing what I could(Seeing how I was not good at model editing, emulation or really any part of the main WoW sections except some scamming) and helping people where I could because i loved this site, it was the only forum i belonged to for quite a while and still is minus one other marketing forum. even though at sometimes it could be looked back on as getting the rep through exploitation since it was helping a lot of people in a short span. And at least half came from things that aren't even allowed on the site anymore but it's still paying your dues and I feel I earned it. Then again, it's just a number next to my name and a 'status' if you could call it that. I feel no powerful or superior than anyone else and for you to stereotype me into a egocentric guy trying to play myself off as one of members who did something truly gamechanging when I haven't is kind of offensive.

----------


## Confucius

Gawd I think mmowned could make some money turning the back room into a soap Oprah!

----------


## AfterMidnight

*NO U*
keep it clean!
That's iz youre job!

TROLOLOLOLOL LOLOLOL LOLOLOL TROLOLOLOLOOOOOOOOOL

----------


## Remus

Naw, I said my bit and until Hellgawd comes into refute his vapor-ware schemes and Intu involvement, I'm satisfied. Any way one attempts to spin it, seeing the rep logs through the transitions, point to otherwise.

As far as this is all concerned, idgaf tbh. I never -directly- stated you used the ego centric attitude, it's the principal of the system. I personally have absolutely nothing against you, it is what it represents.

Hellgawd being a thief on the forums that knowingly hurt other members here.
Obama as the rep breaking point, on false rep.

Albeit I used the wrong terminology, of which I wish I had taken a pass through. "As a member I feel it is wrong for people to have piggybacked as such," is still in there unedited.

----------


## Zantas

High five on that COnfucius

----------


## Trollblod

> Sorry vaporware theif and rep whores during elections say what?
> 
> Regardless talked to a mod on the entire subject and still submitting basic rules to be kept so this shit thread never re occurs.


Well, if you don't like it, you don't have to be here (this thread), just ignore it and move on. And enough flaming.

----------


## Remus

you're 20 hours late to the party vinland, don't intrude being all macho. You obviously can't read or go to page 2.

----------


## Obama

Remus is right vinland. Remus has already made up with me and hellgawd and were back to being best friends.

----------


## ReidE96

> back to being best friends.


 BEST FRIENDS, BLOOD BROTHERS, YO, WE ONE AND THE SAME!

Incredibad is a good song.

----------


## Danne206

Someone mentioned flame wars?

----------


## The Toxic Deer

> With


lold for a while on that one. nice :P

----------

